
Medium to Writers: Please Clap - artsandsci
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/vbbz43/medium-to-writers-please-clap
======
uuoc
> Medium to Writers: Please Clap

Readers to writers - if you want claps (and the potential pay that comes with)
then you need to insist that Medium drop the dickbars (see:
[https://daringfireball.net/2017/06/medium_dickbars](https://daringfireball.net/2017/06/medium_dickbars))

~~~
DrScump
... and the app is out of the question because it insists on being granted
access to your devices photos, media, and files before it will even install.
(It could seek even more permissions later.)

There's an irony to it being rated "T, for Teen" as well.

